# Solved: Copy files from 2003 server from workstation takes way to long!



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello,
I am having this issue with my Dell 2900 server and can't seem to figure it out. I have one 2003 server at this location and only 3 workstations. I don't see anything out of the ordinary in the event log. Here is what's happening. If I go on a workstation and browse to the server. Then I take lets say a 50mb file in a folder on the server and do a copy and paste into that same directory. It takes around 15-20 minutes to copy the file. On another server in another location it only take less than 2 minutes. Everything at that location is connected to an HP Procurve switch and it shows the connections at 100mb. Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction. Thanks!!


----------



## mich2212001 (Jul 31, 2008)

how big of a hard drive do u have on that server?
are u running out of space? 
how powerful that server is? 
do u know how to allocate bandwidth?


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

It's a Dell 2900 server with 2 dual core processors (not sure of speed)
4GB or RAM
123GB RAID 5 with about 120GB free
2 NIC's. I haven't tried the other NIC yet. Everything else seems fine. Going to the internet etc etc.

I just updated all the current drivers for that server from Dell

I came across the problem when we intalled a networked piece of software that is run on the workstations from the server. It take about 2 minutes just to get the logon screen of this software.


----------



## mich2212001 (Jul 31, 2008)

this sound like a network issue. 
please install all win 2003 server updates including SP. 
unless you want to use multihomed network, then u don't have to worry about the second NIC.
is this only happening from 1 workstation or all workstations experience the same issue?
how many subnets do u have?
does your server has public access? 
do u have remote access RAS installed to server? 
what type of router you have?
do u have domain network or workgroup?
do u have DHCP, DNS configured on this server?


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

is this only happening from 1 workstation or all workstations experience the same issue?
this happens from all workstations. if i copy from one workstation to another workstation in the same subnet or across to another subnet, it doesn't happen.

how many subnets do u have?
4

does your server has public access? 
no

do u have remote access RAS installed to server? 
no

what type of router you have?
cisco 1721

do u have domain network or workgroup?
domain

do u have DHCP, DNS configured on this server? 
yes


----------



## mich2212001 (Jul 31, 2008)

why in GOD like you have 4 subnets?
please provide workstations ips & server IP.
need all info dns suffex, IP address, subnet mask, & default gateway


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

i thought you meant total throughout my network. here is the info at the site that's in question...

it's a private network
10.101.x.x
255.255.0.0
10.101.0.1 gateway

4 workstations are assigned by dhcp
let's say they are"
10.101.0.10, 11, 12, and 13

pwserver.guilford.com
10.101.0.2
dns is installed on this server

hope this is of help


----------



## mich2212001 (Jul 31, 2008)

the issue will have to be in your server for 2 reasons:
u can transfer between workstations in normal time (fast)
this onl happens when u doing from server transfer.
you have mentioned it's a 2003 server. is it SBS? (Small Business Server)
i would like to know if your server is up to date. is it?
do u know how to allocate bandwidth? or have your worked on that in this network?
can you browse to these workstations from network places, microsoft network clients?
make sure u are using cat5,cat6 form server to switch & not cross wire cable


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello,
Yesterday I figured out what was wrong. There are a few things I did, so I'm not 100% sure what fixed it. It's related to my NIC on the server. I changed the speed to auto and unchecked "allow this device to turn off to save power". After doing that the problem went away. After running diags on the server everything came out ok. So I knew it had something to do with the network. Thanks for the helping me out.

Tony


----------

